# Oil TYpe for a 98 vw gti vr6 winter season ???????



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

This is my first winter with my 98 gti vr6 here in jersey. Does anybody know the best oil to put in? I heard pentosin is top of the line but its hard to get. I was thinking going with 5w40 Castrol fully synthetic or should i go 5w30 fully synthetic castrol as well ? what about mobil ???


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Oil TYpe for a 98 vw gti vr6 winter season ??????? (boxylooks27)*

Mobil 1 0W40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Oil TYpe for a 98 vw gti vr6 winter season ??????? (gehr)*

0W 40 ? Thanks for the advise !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil TYpe for a 98 vw gti vr6 winter season ??????? (boxylooks27)*

5W-40 is fine as well. No need to change if you don't feel like it. Won't make any difference to change to 0W-40. Minimal at most.
Pentosin is good but NOT top of the line. I use it as well.
If you can get it use the 5w-40 pento high.
IMO Motul is top of the line if you will. The Motul specific 502 is the same as the Pentosin so need to spend money there.
If you want top of the line use the higher end oils. they will cost more like 9-12 per liter or race oil (made for street use) at $31 per 2 liter jug or 15.50 per liter.
Pentosin is a great oil. Use it if you got it.
J


_Modified by AZV6 at 12:55 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Oil TYpe for a 98 vw gti vr6 winter season ??????? (AZV6)*

thanks a lot for the post man !!! you c i wpork at autozone and i pick up the castrol 5w40 actually it says in the bottle for vw recomended. same thing with the mobil 0w-40 european formula i guess i will keep using these both 
Happy Holidays








PS. i went to pick up the oil filter at the dealer and was 18.43 i thought it was 12 bucks weird


----------

